
Ask HN: What's stopping you from turning your idea/project into a business? - ralston
Curious to know some of the reasons preventing others from turning their ideas&#x2F;projects into businesses. I&#x27;m not at a point where I&#x27;m trying to make <i>an actual attempt</i> (yet), but I think about it <i>constantly</i>, I know it&#x27;s gonna happen one day - and that scare the $h!t out of me.<p>So I&#x27;ll go first:<p>- I&#x27;m too broke
- I&#x27;m too young
- I&#x27;m not skilled enough to do it alone
- I don&#x27;t have a &quot;network&quot; to help
- I don&#x27;t even know anyone who&#x27;s started a business
- I&#x27;m a &#x27;fraidy cat when it comes to spending my savings on what could potentially be a pipe dream
- I&#x27;ll probably fail
======
cimmanom
Mental energy to work on it after 40-50 hours of work stress.

